# Belt sanding



## JackDuren (Oct 10, 2015)

I normally won't waste time with a vacuum on a belt sander unless it's using the factory bag on a Bosch, but today I decided I didn't want to clean up Masonite dust so I hooked up the shop vac I normally just tape the PC sanders off, but I was happy with the results..


----------



## jwoodcraft (7 mo ago)

Good idea. I have one of those and man that thing _eats_ cords. Always have to put the cord over my shoulder.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns (Aug 22, 2019)

jwoodcraft said:


> man that thing _eats_ cords.


Ha, so funny. So true. They all do that.


----------



## JackDuren (Oct 10, 2015)

I’m going to have buy the bags for the Shop Vac rather than the foam filter..


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Dec 15, 2017)

that sander is a work horse !!!
I bought 3 of them new, in the box at a military surplus sale and they served me well for over 3 decades. Sadly, when my stuff was in storage, there was a small leak in the roof that went unnoticed for a couple of years and all 3 machines were toast. I really miss them !!


----------



## JackDuren (Oct 10, 2015)

PC is okay, but the Bosch is better because of bag location If your right handed. I pick them up at Pawn shops every time I see one.


----------



## Popsnsons (Mar 28, 2010)

View attachment 3865405
View attachment 3865405


----------



## Popsnsons (Mar 28, 2010)

This will help with the Shop Vac filter issue.


----------



## bp2878 (Jan 5, 2019)

I bought that same sander for my first woodworking project. I nearly destroyed the maple table top I was making. Needless to say it is way overkill for smoothing out glue lines. Lesson learned! I don't use it very often anymore but it is a BEAST for sure.


----------



## JackDuren (Oct 10, 2015)

bp2878 said:


> I bought that same sander for my first woodworking project. I nearly destroyed the maple table top I was making. Needless to say it is way overkill for smoothing out glue lines. Lesson learned! I don't use it very often anymore but it is a BEAST for sure.


I takes a lot of practice..


----------

